# Quick pasta meal



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2010)

I want to eat pastas, but I feel like I want to try something new. I need a new sauce or something to add in it. I'd like it to be kind of short, because I don't want to have to cook the sauce first, I want to cook them at the same time as the pasta. I want to know what you guys do when you have a quick meal, but a good one.

thanks


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 21, 2010)

there are some different sauces you can get at the super market....for instance....do your pasta al dente, then after draining quickly, add some pesto sauce, mix well, serve yourself, grate some cheese over it...have a nice glass of wine and voila.....dinner in a hurry!....lol


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2010)

ella/TO said:


> there are some different sauces you can get at the super market....for instance....do your pasta al dente, then after draining quickly, add some pesto sauce, mix well, serve yourself, grate some cheese over it...have a nice glass of wine and voila.....dinner in a hurry!....lol



there is this I could try, I think I even have some sauce from the market, but I'm wondering if there is some I could try to do some buy myself. I know my sister used to put some diced tomatoes and grated cheese and it was very good. So I'm looking for other recipes like this one.


----------



## coltsfanchris (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes on lunch break from school I'll make a pack of ramen, while the waters going (what does that take like 3 minutes?) I melt some butter, add a little lemon juice, and throw in some capers. Toss it with the noodles and finish with some cracked pepper and fresh grated parm. Super fast. It's easy to dress up for a real dinner: angel hair pasta, saute up some onions and garlic in evoo, add some white wine and lemon juice. Just before tossing add the capers then top with the pepper and cheese again.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2010)

coltsfanchris said:


> Sometimes on lunch break from school I'll make a pack of ramen, while the waters going (what does that take like 3 minutes?) I melt some butter, add a little lemon juice, and throw in some capers. Toss it with the noodles and finish with some cracked pepper and fresh grated parm. Super fast. It's easy to dress up for a real dinner: angel hair pasta, saute up some onions and garlic in evoo, add some white wine and lemon juice. Just before tossing add the capers then top with the pepper and cheese again.



Sounds good I'll try that


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 21, 2010)

Can of rotel tomatoes and peppers; saute a bit of garlic and onion (mushrooms if you want them); toss in some spices (Italian mix is fine); add a tablespoon or two of tomato paste and a bit of chicken stock, let cook and thicken a bit.
Works with just about any meats; pepperoni, leftover beef, chicken....
Add some grated cheese of choice when serving.
Can add olives, other sauteed vegetables, make it a Basil or Sage or Spicy sauce...
stir in a bit of sour cream or milk right at the end for a change up.....


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 21, 2010)

I slice a bunch of onion very thin, add some garlic, coarsely chopped, and chop up whatever veggies are left over in the fridge or fresh in the crisper. Add those to the onion mixture, and a little white wine or dry vermouth. Taste and season as you like. I usually add a pinch or two of dried herbes de Provence and some freshly ground pepper. A little sea salt, too. Cook while the pasta does its thing.

When the pasta is done, I drain it, but not too well. you want a little of the hot pasta water to go in with it. Put the pasta into the saute pan with the sauce and toss it all together. Grate some fresh Parmesan, Romano or Asiago over and serve. It's dinner!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 21, 2010)

For a quick meal I would do what Ella has sugested too. There are tons of really nice sauces in the stores nowadays. Just cook your pasta add something store bought done. You can go without repeting for a quite a while.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2010)

Alfredo!

Melt butter, add heavy cream, reduce, turn off burner, stir in grated parmigiano reggiano, toss with cooked fettucine, eat.


Scampi!

Sweat minced shallots in olive oil and butter, add white wine, simmer, add peeled shrimp, cook 'til done, toss with cooked angel hair pasta, eat.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 22, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Alfredo!
> 
> Melt butter, add heavy cream, reduce, turn off burner, stir in grated parmigiano reggiano, toss with cooked fettucine, eat.
> 
> ...



Stop, Andy!  You're making me hungry.


----------

